# undercarriage surface rust



## jojoremigio (Dec 27, 2007)

Just looking for suggestions; 

Undercarriage of truck is covered with surface rust. Just the front half of it. Back half is pretty clean. What is the recommended solution to this, if any. Other than tearing it down to the frame, which is not an available option. If I just hit it with a coat of black paint over the rust. What will that do? Will it slow it down other than making it look decent for a short period. 

opinions? what have you all done?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

two words Fluid Film


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Go over it with a wire wheel on a grinder, die grinder or drill and then just paint it with a rustoleum paint. It will turn out better then you think.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*rust*

in the spring i am going to get some rust encapsulator from www.eastwood.com clean it ups brush it on and go.they have it in black and red .


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Look into a Rust Converter. Do a search on the Web. I just did the frame of my 3500HD dump with it 

Steve


----------



## Alan Letts (Jan 12, 2008)

*Rust converter*

Hi Guys

All rust converter products use an acid base which is really caustic. They do great job on eating the oxidation then turning the resulting surface to a dark color. Most will permit paint over after flushing and complete drying. This stuff will burn skin, AND turn a concrete floor snow white.

Good luck

Alan


----------



## 1208jake (Jan 26, 2008)

what would be some suggestions about rusted nuts and bolts?

it would be a pain in the a** to have to use a torch to get everyone out.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I just did brush on gemplers rust convert on my dump truck's inside of bed for a test. WOW this stuff works. I then started using the spray cans to coat my driveshafts on my trucks and spots where rust is starting to form. Do where gloves, it will turn your hands black in a couple of minutes.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Clean it up a little with a wire brush, the POR-15 it.


----------



## Enviouslawns (Dec 13, 2007)

Im taking my f-250 to my local Ziebart tomorrow there gonna rustproof the whole underbody then they drill a tiny hole in the doors and fill them with this tar like material ill let you guys know the prices tomorrow if your interested


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

itsgottobegreen;500961 said:


> I just did brush on gemplers rust convert on my dump truck's inside of bed for a test. WOW this stuff works. I then started using the spray cans to coat my driveshafts on my trucks and spots where rust is starting to form. Do where gloves, it will turn your hands black in a couple of minutes.


How long has it been since you applied it? How is it holding up?

Does it cure to a hard surface? (I have tried a different brand of rust converter, but it remained soft even after weeks of curing)

Thanks


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

cjcocn;501053 said:


> How long has it been since you applied it? How is it holding up?
> 
> Does it cure to a hard surface? (I have tried a different brand of rust converter, but it remained soft even after weeks of curing)
> 
> Thanks


I currenty painted my truck a week ago. I did two coats. But I am going to put one more coat on it, as some areas where so bad, we chipped 1/2" of rust off before painting. But it does dry hard, but they do say after a minimum of drying for 48 hours, you need to cover it with oil based paint. Its doesn't make a real slick surface, so dumping dirt is going to suck unless you paint it.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

itsgottobegreen;501290 said:


> I currenty painted my truck a week ago. I did two coats. But I am going to put one more coat on it, as some areas where so bad, we chipped 1/2" of rust off before painting. But it does dry hard, but they do say after a minimum of drying for 48 hours, you need to cover it with oil based paint. Its doesn't make a real slick surface, so dumping dirt is going to suck unless you paint it.


Thanks for the response. 

I was reading a bit of info on their site last night at home (dial-up) and will read more today. They ship to Canada so I will probably buy a quart and try it out.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Por-15 is not the way to go at all for metal.After wasting 3 days on my V-30 dump prepping and applying,it was coming off in huge strips 6 months later.Found out all it really is believe it or not is an excellent concrete floor paint.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

tuney443;504918 said:


> Por-15 is not the way to go at all for metal.After wasting 3 days on my V-30 dump prepping and applying,it was coming off in huge strips 6 months later.Found out all it really is believe it or not is an excellent concrete floor paint.


I think POR-15 is more of a coating, hence the flakes (I have heard about flakes before).

Gemplers, Rust Bullet, and other treatments that have a chemical reaction to rust are the fixes that I am trying out. When I find one that works I will buy enough to coat everything.

I want to strip my F250 down enough to do the frame, plus I have a couple of trailers to treat, maybe some rims, my boat rack on my truck, ....... my boat trailer ...... shovels .... hoes ..... lol ....


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

When I bought my truck the previous owner had the exhaust emptying under the truch which made alot of rust, spoke with a chum of mine and he sugested I spray it with hydraulic fluid through a chop gun I did this 3 times waiting a week in between coats and going at it with a hammer each time, I couldent belive how the rust came off it was awesome, after all this sprayed it with fluid film turned out great!


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

itsgottobegreen;500961 said:


> I just did brush on gemplers rust convert on my dump truck's inside of bed for a test. WOW this stuff works. I then started using the spray cans to coat my driveshafts on my trucks and spots where rust is starting to form. Do where gloves, it will turn your hands black in a couple of minutes.


How is that Gemplers holding up for you?


----------

